# Royals?



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, if i had 2 normal royals and bred them, what would i get? Just more normals? Is there any chance of getting a albino?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> Hi, if i had 2 normal royals and bred them, what would i get? Just more normals? Is there any chance of getting a albino?


Short answer: you would get normals.

Mason


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, cheers. How many is usually in each batch?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

4-8 on average.

Try here:

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

and here:

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Have a read through the basics..then ask questions... 

Mason


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

there is of course a chance of you getting an albino from a normal x normal mating but its about 1 in a million or something ridiculous.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Whats the chance of getting a more common morph like a spider or whatever?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Normal + Normal = Normal

You would get a spider if you bred a Spider to a normal.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

The only chance of getting a surprise in the clutch would be if both parents carry the same recessive gene which is possible but highly unlikely.

Although having said that I have breed a litter of pups that produced 2 x coloured (recessive gene) pups which was a bit of a shock when you breed blacks with no known colour matings since the early 50's totally random believe me.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

You could get anything from a normal to normal mating. The chances are almost impossible though. They go into the millions-1. It had to happen at some time, its just a matter of rogue genes matching up and out pops something not seen before. Thats how we end up with whole new morphs. Good luck to you. It could take thousands of years of pairing normals for you to manage it. But go for it. Nature tends to do it better though


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, it was just a thing to see what my chances are.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Tops said:


> You could get anything from a normal to normal mating. The chances are almost impossible though. They go into the millions-1. It had to happen at some time, its just a matter of rogue genes matching up and out pops something not seen before. Thats how we end up with whole new morphs. Good luck to you. It could take thousands of years of pairing normals for you to manage it. But go for it. Nature tends to do it better though


 
exactly, thats where these morphs come about from, a freak genetic abnormality thats exploited through selective breeding to enhance:no1:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

If i created a new morph, what would i do? Who would i speak to? And would i be rich lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Tomcat said:


> Whats the chance of getting a more common morph like a spider or whatever?


Because Spider is a dominant gene, there is no way to get it without having at least one parent be a visual spider. If they don't have the gene, they can't pass it on - and if they do have the gene, they show it.

As for creating a new morph, this is what you SHOULD do (but not everyone does) if you get something you didn't expect out of a breeding:

1. Keep the parents you bred. You'll want to breed them together again to see if you can repeat it.
2. Keep ALL of the babies, including the 'weird' ones. You'll need them in order to test the gene out and work out whether it's inheritable and what kind of heritability it has (dominant, co/incomplete dominant, recessive).

If mum and dad pop out more than one weird offspring, it's probably something recessive that they both carry a gene for. You'd test this by breeding the weird ones back to the opposite sex parent, and by breeding weird ones to each other.

If mum and dad ONLY ever pop out the one weird offspring, it might be a true random mutant. Breed it back to the opposite sex parent - and see what results you get.

*Breed weird to mum/dad and get All normal* = Ooops, looks like it's either a one-off mutant that isn't reproducible, or you've bred the weird one to the wrong sex parent (and you've just discovered a sex-linked trait).
*Breed weird to mum/dad and get 50% normal, 50% weird* = Could be recessive, dominant or incomplete dominant. You'd find out which one for sure by breeding two weird ones together; if you got ALL weird ones, it's acting like a recessive - Albino and pied are two known recessive royal traits. If you get normal, Weird and Weirder, you're probably dealing with a codominant/incomplete dominant trait like Cinnamon or Mojave; if you get normals and weirds, you're almost certainly dealing with a straight-forward dominant like Spider.
*Breed weird to mum/dad and get 25% normal, 50% weird, 25% even weirder* = Probably co/incomplete dominant. This is where you get the "super" morphs like Mojave and Cinnamon - the ones who carry one copy of the gene look different to normals, and the ones that carry two copies look different to the ones who carry one copy. A "super" mojave is a Blue Eyed Leucistic; a Super Cinnamon is solid black.

Once you know how the trait is inherited and that it doesn't have any harmful side effects... then you get to market it however you like!

You're much more likely to get lots and lots of normals if you breed two normals than you are to get anything else, though! At least with a pair of animals described as "possible het for XYZ" you've got a chance they carry something interesting!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Which is why I said my answer was a short answer 

Mason


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Which is why I said my answer was a short answer
> 
> Mason


Lol, i prefer short answers lol.


----------

